# Dubai Zoo



## PushingTin (Jan 13, 2010)

Taken at the Dubai Zoo.

All photos taken through wired fences so made it difficult. Was amazing to be so close to such beautiful creatures but sad to see them living in confined areas and not in the wild.






















Sad face behind bars...


----------



## elrick (Jan 13, 2010)

3,4,5 :heart:


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 13, 2010)

I really like no.1 looks like I could reach out and touch it.


----------



## novella-photography (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful images.  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## PushingTin (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## jensgt (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice.  I love to see the big cats faces up close, its amazing how much they are just like my pet cats.


----------



## EricD (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice job on these captures...focus is spot on!
 The expression in that last shot speaks "set me free!"


----------



## emilylouise (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the first one.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know why, but they all seem kinda depressing to me...  They look sad.
(With the exception of #4.)

Good work though...They just look a lot more sad than I was expecting.


----------



## PushingTin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thx again for the comments. 



> They just look a lot more sad than I was expecting.


Yip, i felt that way too, which is why the last picture sums it all up for me.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 17, 2010)

3,4 are good. I like 1 as well. 

Number 5 just sums up zoos for me.


----------

